# Machrihanish 2012



## thecraw (Oct 6, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen,


I have arranged the following trip again I have a few spaces left. I have given last years hardy crew first pick and have filled 20 spots for 2012.

Machrihanish March Madness 2012 will be Friday 30th, Saturday 31st and Sunday 1st April this year. I have also secured a cracking deal with Machrihanish Dunes Golf Club for accommodation. The cost for accommodation is Â£118 for two nights B&B however this includes unlimited golf on the Dunes plus free shuttle buses to and from the golf course which may assist people who have had a heavy night!

I will work out some sort of itinerary once I have things worked out but it will also include golf at Machrihanish and Dunaverty if so desired. These golf courses will be over and above the Dunes costs and the only other cost will be a three course meal on the Saturday which is Â£30 per head.

The basic cost is Â£150 plus extra if you wish to play else where as well. I will also have a prize fund.


Please add your name if your interested.

Crawford


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2011)

thecraw said:



			Machrihanish March Madness 2012 will be Friday 30th, Saturday 31st and Sunday *1st April this year*. I have also secured a cracking deal with Machrihanish Dunes Golf Club for accommodation.
		
Click to expand...

Quick, change this before Mr Pedantic has a pop


----------



## thecraw (Oct 11, 2011)

21 parties have put their names down. Anyone else interested, I have 7 spaces left to fill.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry old boy, not this year for me.

Didn't get home till after 1am this year, that drive back is a killer.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 16, 2011)

I now have 6 spaces left, well I have 20 confirmed and 2 possibles. The Machrihanish trips the last two years have been a fantastic success. If your interested at all get in touch via PM or add your name.

Where else can you get to play out of the biggest bunker in Scotland?







Bunkers nearly in the Atlantic.







The entrance to the Dunes.







The shore and dunes from the 15th tee at the Dunes.







The impressive little 14th.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 16, 2011)

thecraw putting out.







A ruling could be required here!







Neil and his bucket and spade, first on the beach 2010!







Andy McIntyre taking the tiger line off the first.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 17, 2011)

Looking forward to this trip again. Well worth popping your forum cherry here for anyone thinking about putting their name down. If the last two years are anything to go by this years promises to be another craic "er"! Super golf course and if you can avoid Crawford in the draw the company is great also ;-) 

I will probally travel on Friday afternoon with a view to playing 27 or 36 on the Saturday with at least 18 on the Sunday. If I have a few "winners" between now and then I might even try to play Machrihanish.  Well worth the trip if only to spend two days on the Dunes. 

Crawford you have secured a cracking deal for this trip and worth every penny so again if your thinking about it get your name down asap.


----------



## Andy (Oct 17, 2011)

Totally agree with Fabian and I'm astounded some of the southerners are not jumping at the chance to play 3 amazing links courses.

The deal on offer will be hard to beat anywhere and for the sake of travel costs I'd be jumping to play courses of this calibre for so little dosh.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 22, 2011)

Nearly at capacity now. I'll be looking for an Â£18 deposit from everyone very shortly. 

Still got 4 or 5 spaces available so speak up quickly.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/machrihanishdunes#p/a/u/1/IUZ-oQ4_Brs


----------



## chris661 (Oct 22, 2011)

thecraw said:



http://www.youtube.com/machrihanishdunes#p/a/u/1/IUZ-oQ4_Brs

Click to expand...

Dam you! 




 If only it was a week earlier or later I would have been there like a shot. And showing cheesey  videos isn't making me jealous at all.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 22, 2011)

You can pre-book 2013 if you like 29,30, & 31 March!


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 22, 2011)

thecraw said:



			You can pre-book 2013 if you like 29,30, & 31 March!
		
Click to expand...

I'm in.....!


----------



## chris661 (Oct 22, 2011)

thecraw said:



			You can pre-book 2013 if you like 29,30, & 31 March!
		
Click to expand...




SammmeBee said:



			I'm in.....!
		
Click to expand...

Second in the queue to me


----------



## Iaing (Oct 22, 2011)

OK Iaing is in


----------



## thecraw (Oct 22, 2011)

Iaing is onboard, I'm potentially at the capacity of 28 depending on a couple of phone calls which should be confirmed tomorrow one way or the other.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 2, 2011)

Madandra is onboard again!


----------



## Brookesy (Nov 7, 2011)

Would love to come but its a long way from me in bristol


----------



## thecraw (Nov 8, 2011)

Brookesy said:



			Would love to come but its a long way from me in bristol 

Click to expand...

Don't be a lightweight mate, we have a couple of people coming from London. Even if you get to Glasgow airport we can have you picked up and dropped back off no problem.


----------



## Brookesy (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmm any idea how much the flights would be? probably look at bristol to glasgow  would love to come the course looks incredible


----------



## thecraw (Nov 8, 2011)

Flybe, looking at Â£130 return.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 19, 2011)

Still got a few spots left, dont be shy.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll update shortly with more details but I gave got a couple of exciting developments!


----------



## DelB (Nov 22, 2011)

thecraw said:



			I'll update shortly with more details but I gave got a couple of exciting developments!
		
Click to expand...

The club captain is ahead of you on the tee??


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 22, 2011)

Come to think of it didn't Crawford let the Machrihanish captain tee off in front of us last year?


----------



## Toad (Nov 22, 2011)

Your right Patrick, he folded quicker than a house of cards


----------



## thecraw (Nov 23, 2011)

patricks148 said:



			Come to think of it didn't Crawford let the Machrihanish captain tee off in front of us last year?
		
Click to expand...


That was the Club Champion my dear boy! A club champion with a lip we all tripped over before giving him back his dummy. More of a keep the peace issue!


----------



## thecraw (Nov 23, 2011)

And another thing, you two can just wheeest, you both chickened out of 2012!


----------



## DelB (Nov 23, 2011)

thecraw said:



			And another thing, you two can just wheeest, you both chickened out of 2012!
		
Click to expand...

I never 'chickened out' at all!! I'll be playing golf that weekend instead..........................


----------



## thecraw (Nov 23, 2011)

DelB said:



			I never 'chickened out' at all!! I'll be playing golf that weekend instead..........................  

Click to expand...

Better play off the ladies tees then so you enjoy it then!!


----------



## DelB (Nov 28, 2011)

Crawford.

You still got spaces for this trip? Gonna PM me a rough idea of the itinerary for the weekend? I *may* manage along, subject to the wife getting both the friday night and sunday night off work to watch the kids. 

Cheers mate.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2011)

thecraw said:



			And another thing, you two can just wheeest, you both chickened out of 2012!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't chicken it, i just don't fancy the 9 hour drive i took to get back to sneck on the Sunday afternoon.

Maybe when i get my pilots licence renewal i'll fly down next year.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 28, 2011)

patricks148 said:



			I didn't chicken it, i just don't fancy the 9 hour drive i took to get back to sneck on the Sunday afternoon.

Maybe when i get my pilots licence renewal i'll fly down next year.
		
Click to expand...

Pfft 9 hours. I was 2 days after Goswick


----------



## thecraw (Nov 29, 2011)

chris661 said:



			Pfft 9 hours. I was 2 days after Goswick 

Click to expand...


He's clearly just a pussy who drives like Miss Daisy! Its only 215 miles, WTF did you do for the other 4 hours and I'm being generous here??? Did you bring a caravan with you?


----------



## thecraw (Nov 29, 2011)

DelB said:



			Crawford.

You still got spaces for this trip? Gonna PM me a rough idea of the itinerary for the weekend? I *may* manage along, subject to the wife getting both the friday night and sunday night off work to watch the kids. 

Cheers mate.
		
Click to expand...


I'll send you an email later today once I get up.


----------



## DelB (Nov 29, 2011)

Cheers mate.


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 29, 2011)

I wouldn't mind coming to this if there are still spaces.

Phil.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2011)

thecraw said:



			He's clearly just a pussy who drives like Miss Daisy! Its only 215 miles, WTF did you do for the other 4 hours and I'm being generous here??? Did you bring a caravan with you?
		
Click to expand...

Some numpty told me not to go back via Oban!!!!!!

Stuck behind caravans doing 20 and sightseeing all the way to fort willie.

Chris, you flew you bugger and you hung around trying to get more games of golf


----------



## thecraw (Nov 29, 2011)

beck9965 said:



			I wouldn't mind coming to this if there are still spaces.

Phil.
		
Click to expand...

PM me your email address and I'll send you the details. Jezz and Sammmebee are traveling from London area as well.


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll be driving Miss Daisy if anyone fancys the road trip.....I'm thinking Thursday night to play golf at Machrihanish Friday, as unlimited golf Mach Dunes all weekend sounds sensible, and I ain't going all that way to not play both!!


----------



## DelB (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Sam. My mate and I are intending to play Machrihanish on the Friday too. We'll be driving across from Edinburgh on the Friday morning, so looking at a late morning/lunchtime tee-off, if you fancy hooking up?


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 29, 2011)

DelB said:



			Hi Sam. My mate and I are intending to play Machrihanish on the Friday too. We'll be driving across from Edinburgh on the Friday morning, so looking at a late morning/lunchtime tee-off, if you fancy hooking up?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good....how many shots will i be getting....


----------



## DelB (Nov 29, 2011)

SammmeBee said:



			Sounds good....how many shots will i be getting....
		
Click to expand...

Aye, right! Good one!!


----------



## Neillbro (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Guys,
                   I am DelB's mate. Sooooooooo looking forward to this trip. Went to the Castle Stewart wknd and loved it so can't wait.


----------



## Andy (Nov 29, 2011)

Neillbro said:



			Hi Guys,
                   I am DelB's mate. Sooooooooo looking forward to this trip. Went to the Castle Stewart wknd and loved it so can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome Neil. You'll have a ball m8


----------



## DelB (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi mate. 

You need to update your handicap and bats in your signature!!


----------



## thecraw (Nov 30, 2011)

Sam, I think we're playing the Dunes on Friday afternoon, 36 on the Saturday at the Dunes then the competition day is at Machrihanish on the Sunday.

I sent you an email did you not get it?


----------



## thecraw (Dec 4, 2011)

Still got one possibly two spaces left.

Dont be shy.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a Naughty Nine list which shall be published soon for public ridicule. These 9 need to pay their deposit by the end of the week.

One is an Irishman.
One is a doctor.
One is mad.
One is from Gourock as is his dad!
One is delb's mate.
One has a name like Lurpak.
One was the first on the beach 2010!
One is a member at my club!


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 12, 2011)

is there still some spaces left on this trip ,i could be very intrested its my long weekend off, whats total cost


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 12, 2011)

also reckon there will be 2 of us if theres space,


----------



## thecraw (Dec 13, 2011)

You have a PM fat-tiger.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome on board the good ship Machrihanish fat-tiger.

We are at capacity gents. Chris, aka fat-tiger is joining us.


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 13, 2011)

thecraw said:



			Welcome on board the good ship Machrihanish fat-tiger.

We are at capacity gents. Chris, aka fat-tiger is joining us.[/QUOT

Take loads of bread rolls for the fat tiger, boy can he eat.

He makes a mean breakfast mind you & can play a bit, Chris enjoy & give me a call if your up for playing Dundonald on the Thur.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## thecraw (Dec 13, 2011)

Bomber69 said:





thecraw said:



			Welcome on board the good ship Machrihanish fat-tiger.

We are at capacity gents. Chris, aka fat-tiger is joining us.[/QUOT

Take loads of bread rolls for the fat tiger, boy can he eat.

He makes a mean breakfast mind you & can play a bit, Chris enjoy & give me a call if your up for playing Dundonald on the Thur.
		
Click to expand...

Bread rolls for a Tiger??? Are you mad? I was thinking of hunting a Zebra or Wildebeest to keep him happy or if worst happens we could feed him Fabian!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## brendy (Dec 13, 2011)

Just dont be feigning injury again this year Craw, show the guys what you can do with the ball.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm like a kitten with a ball.


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 13, 2011)

thecraw said:





Bomber69 said:



			Bread rolls for a Tiger??? Are you mad? I was thinking of hunting a Zebra or Wildebeest to keep him happy or if worst happens we could feed him Fabian!
		
Click to expand...

He is a big softie, lives on bread rolls he does. Don't let him give you free bottles of beer before your round he caught me out with that one @ Turnberry Ailsa a few weeks ago had about 8 bottles before I went out and yes his plan worked:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 13, 2011)

craw have posted deposite today also sent you a e mail


i didnt have to try very  hard though bomber you were knocking em back , my plan is come up thursday play dundonald, get a b and b somewer ,ready to travel up to  ,could prob tee off at dundonald at 12 ish


----------



## thecraw (Dec 13, 2011)

fat-tiger said:



			craw have posted deposite today also sent you a e mail


i didnt have to try very  hard though bomber you were knocking em back , my plan is come up thursday play dundonald, get a b and b somewer ,ready to travel up to  ,could prob tee off at dundonald at 12 ish
		
Click to expand...


I'll join you at Dundonald guys if thats ok? Just need one more for a 4 ball.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 13, 2011)

thecraw said:



			I'll join you at Dundonald guys if thats ok? Just need one more for a 4 ball.
		
Click to expand...

yes that will be good im sure we can get some1 else ,bomber has a few contacts up in that area


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 13, 2011)

fat-tiger said:



			yes that will be good im sure we can get some1 else ,bomber has a few contacts up in that area
		
Click to expand...

Okay sounds good to me, Crawford if you have someone in mind then your welcome to ask them. Think off it as a HDID V's GM mini comp, Chris & myself will knock it round for the HDID.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 13, 2011)

excuse my ignornance here, but is machrihanish and machrihanish dunes 2 separate golf clubs?? or is it the same club with 2 courses


----------



## DelB (Dec 13, 2011)

fat-tiger said:



			excuse my ignornance here, but is machrihanish and machrihanish dunes 2 separate golf clubs?? or is it the same club with 2 courses
		
Click to expand...

They are two separate courses. Machrihanish was laid out by Old Tom Morris himself and Machrihanish Dunes is a more modern affair although much more natural in terms of layout and presentation. Check out their respective websites for a better flavour of what's on offer.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 13, 2011)

cheers del ,had a good look now


----------



## thecraw (Dec 30, 2011)

Sammmebee, Fat Tiger, Jezz, Stephen & Martin McAteer I banked your cheques today guys.

Hope the funds are there!!! No rubber ones please.ne:


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 30, 2011)

no probs , have you got a full house now?


----------



## thecraw (Dec 30, 2011)

fat-tiger said:



			no probs , have you got a full house now?
		
Click to expand...

I hope so although madandra is in danger of being outed as the only unpaid deposit!!!!


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 30, 2011)

if madandra  dont take up the offer let us no


----------



## thecraw (Dec 30, 2011)

Your top of the list my man, top of the list!


----------



## Val (Jan 1, 2012)

And if another space becomes available I quite fancy this trip.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 1, 2012)

SUNDAY 

Just to make you all aware that Sunday is DAPPER TROUSERS DAY, as well as competition day. No boring chinos or dowdy browns are allowed. Bright is not always best so Mr Pink, aka Andy be aware your fashion is being monitored as you claim to be the cleanest cut (cross, possibly) dresser in the West!!!

I fully expect a sterling effort from all. At worst it'll give the forum a laugh!


----------



## Andy (Jan 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			SUNDAY 

Just to make you all aware that Sunday is DAPPER TROUSERS DAY, as well as competition day. No boring chinos or dowdy browns are allowed. Bright is not always best so Mr Pink, aka Andy be aware your fashion is being monitored as you claim to be the cleanest cut (cross, possibly) dresser in the West!!!

I fully expect a sterling effort from all. At worst it'll give the forum a laugh!
		
Click to expand...

At least ur missus thought I looked rather dapper lol

Im on the hunt already lol


----------



## thecraw (Jan 3, 2012)

I might have a space or two available, Valentino, I have you counted already you need not apply!!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 6, 2012)

Deposit paid.

I'll update details shortly. If anyone annoys me over the next few weeks you'll be punished by room sharing with Fabian!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 10, 2012)

Guys I'm looking fir the Â£15 for the prize fund can we start getting these to me please and let me know when they're paid. 

Cheers.

less than 12 weeks to go.


----------



## DelB (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi mate. Meant to text you yesterday, as I've paid the Â£15 into your other halfs account.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 10, 2012)

Did she thank you for it in the usual way?


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 10, 2012)

have you got mine, i posted it monday craw


----------



## thecraw (Jan 10, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			have you got mine, i posted it monday craw
		
Click to expand...


Received today, see how good RM can be when its not Christmas. Now just waiting on another 28 people to pay and madandra to pay his bloody deposit!


----------



## Val (Jan 10, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Guys I'm looking fir the Â£15 for the prize fund can we start getting these to me please and let me know when they're paid. 

Cheers.

less than 12 weeks to go.
		
Click to expand...

No casualities yet?


----------



## thecraw (Jan 10, 2012)

Madandra is in danger of becoming a casualty if he doesn't get his backside in gear!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 11, 2012)

We are cottaging gentlemen, I hope we are all open minded. Now who wants to sleep with a fat-tiger!


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 11, 2012)

thecraw said:



			We are cottaging gentlemen, I hope we are all open minded. Now who wants to sleep with a fat-tiger!
		
Click to expand...

supoose i better aplogise now then for my snoring but apart from that i am a good room mate


----------



## Andy (Jan 11, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			supoose i better aplogise now then for my snoring but apart from that i am a good room mate
		
Click to expand...

How many burds you taking back lol


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 11, 2012)

Andy said:



			How many burds you taking back lol
		
Click to expand...

most the burds have 4 legs over there


----------



## Andy (Jan 11, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			most the burds have 4 legs over there
		
Click to expand...

Oh another Andy might disagree with you lol or he might just agree haha


----------



## thecraw (Jan 11, 2012)

Andy said:



			Oh another Andy might disagree with you lol or he might just agree haha
		
Click to expand...

On the plus side the booby prize is sorted.  Bloody trophy hunter!!


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 11, 2012)

Who? What? Where? When? Why?


----------



## thecraw (Jan 12, 2012)

SammmeBee said:



			Who? What? Where? When? Why?
		
Click to expand...

Hey Sam,

There are stories to be told. Lets just say you don't want to be last as you'll have some explaining to do about the black bra that's in your luggage!!! Its an appropriate booby prize all thanks to the conquests of a certain young man last year!!

I believe his room mate slept in the bath!! Then went onto win the whole thing!!! So if anyone finds me sleeping in the bath on Saturday night its not that I'm blootered out my face - its preparation! 



:rofl::rofl::fore:


----------



## thecraw (Jan 15, 2012)

We have a confirmed call off.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Val (Jan 15, 2012)

thecraw said:



			We have a confirmed call off.

Anyone interested?
		
Click to expand...

Count me in buddy, you have a pm.


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 15, 2012)

nice 1 valentino


----------



## thecraw (Jan 16, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Count me in buddy, you have a pm.
		
Click to expand...

I was counting on you as being in, now looking for a first reserve again as we have an old codger with a dodgy knee to worry about as well now!!!

:ears:

In fact his boy has plastic shoulders and may also be a doubt now, couple of sissies!



Better make that two reserves required, healthy ones!!!


----------



## Andy (Jan 16, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I was counting on you as being in, now looking for a first reserve again as we have an old codger with a dodgy knee to worry about as well now!!!

:ears:

In fact his boy has plastic shoulders and may also be a doubt now, couple of sissies!



Better make that two reserves required, healthy ones!!!
		
Click to expand...

Snr will make ur box and I'll dig ur hole ya cheeky bas


----------



## thecraw (Jan 16, 2012)

Andy said:



			Snr will make ur box and I'll dig ur hole ya cheeky bas
		
Click to expand...

I do believe that's a Jaws sized bite!!

:whoo::ears::rofl:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 16, 2012)

Would love to have done this, as with the Woburn meet at the same time, but will be up at stupid o'clock on the 30th as am flying to Japan.

Hope to join in later in the year with something else


----------



## thecraw (Jan 16, 2012)

need_my_wedge said:



			Would love to have done this, as with the Woburn meet at the same time, but will be up at stupid o'clock on the 30th as am flying to Japan.

Hope to join in later in the year with something else
		
Click to expand...

there's always 2013! Book your place now!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 16, 2012)

Possibility of another two potential call offs. 

Anyone else interested??


----------



## Val (Jan 16, 2012)

Crawford, any chance of forwarding the details to me buddy and I'll get you squared up?


----------



## thecraw (Jan 19, 2012)

Still looking for 1, more than likely 2 people due to call offs.

Always the same every year.


----------



## martybhoy1888 (Jan 19, 2012)

Craw  Can you send me your address either in a pm on here or txt. So I can get tht cheuqe off to you for prize money cheers!


----------



## Val (Jan 19, 2012)

Crawford, did you get my deposit ok?


----------



## thecraw (Jan 23, 2012)

Still got space fir one more to commit. Its shaping up to be a cracker of a weekend, don't be shy.


----------

